# Thetford, 29th June 2012



## CallawayKid (May 1, 2012)

Well, here we go!

Friday 29th June 2012
First tee time is at 1000.
Meet at Thetford GC for bacon roll and coffee at about 0900, 18 holes of glorious tree-lined golf then prizes in the bar (and Bob trying to flog V-easy's )
Cost Â£30 each (I may ask for a deposit but will let you know shortly)

*Those that I have on the list are:
*G1BBO
sJoe
Mark_G +1
viscount17
GB72
lesbanana
bobmac
pontius69
paul1874
beck9965
TheJezster
Swingslow
shivasirons
ArnoldArmChewer
swanny32
flarkey
TerryA
ScienceBoy
Oh, and me of course!

*Maybe
*Daveyc2k2
Plonko
AmandaJR
Potor36 (Holder of the current title) :whoo:
NorfolkShaun

Looking like a good turnout hopefully. If anyone can no longer make it then please let me know. Also, if anyone else is interested I do have some spaces left, just let me know.

Also, if anyone would like to donate any prizes they would be gratefully accepted.

Look forward to seeing you all,

CK


----------



## paul1874 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, wont be able to make it, just started new job and not got enough holidays


----------



## Anders (May 1, 2012)

I am up for this, if you can add my name to the list

Cheers


----------



## CallawayKid (May 1, 2012)

Ok Paul, thanks for letting me know mate, maybe next time and good luck with the new job 

CK


----------



## MKDave (May 1, 2012)

I'd be up for this. Do need to check with my old man to see if he's up for it or already playing in his society that day but can you pop me +1 down and I'll let you know tonight? My dad is on the forum but cant think of his username for the life of me


----------



## CallawayKid (May 3, 2012)

Good response guys, ok I have the following:

*Those that I have on the list are:
*G1BBO
sJoe
Mark_G +1
viscount17
GB72
lesbanana
bobmac
pontius69
beck9965
TheJezster
Swingslow (+1?)
shivasirons
ArnoldArmChewer
swanny32
flarkey
TerryA
ScienceBoy
Oh, and me of course!
Anders
MKDave
MKDave's Dad

*Maybe
*Daveyc2k2
Plonko
AmandaJR
Potor36 (Holder of the current title) :whoo:
NorfolkShaun


Keep 'em coming!
Will do the draw at the end of the month, only 3 balls allowed at Thetford which is a great pace of play!

CK


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 3, 2012)

[QUOTE only 3 balls allowed at Thetford which is a great pace of play!

[/QUOTE]

That must be a new rule, as I'm pretty sure we played in 4 balls last year.

I'm trying to get sign off for this but hope to make it still.

Davey


----------



## CallawayKid (May 3, 2012)

We did, but playing on a Friday I think it will be fuller than when we played on the Monday. Will see what they say.

CK


----------



## GB72 (May 3, 2012)

Sorry, I am going to have to withdraw as well (had forgotten that I had put my name down). I have also just started a new job and with time off already for Download, Hillside and the H4H meet I am really struggling for days off as I lost a quarter of my allowance due to the time of year I started. 

Really sorry to have to withdraw.


----------



## swanny32 (May 3, 2012)

I'm really really sorry but I'll still be coming along, no getting rid of me! Looks like it'll probably be my next day off at this rate so looking forward to it!


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 3, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Sorry, I am going to have to withdraw as well
		
Click to expand...

Oh darn, was looking forward to chatting you up about a game at Belting Park


----------



## CallawayKid (May 3, 2012)

GB72 - Shame but it can't be helped mate.
Swanny - Ha ha, I'm sure you'll be welcomed!

CK


----------



## Wolfman (May 3, 2012)

Thetford great venue, very very strict club rules and etiquette police on look out 

Have a great game just watch your p & q's , shirts neatly tucked in and no changing shoes in the car park !


----------



## sJoe (May 3, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Thetford great venue, very very strict club rules and etiquette police on look out 

Have a great game just watch your p & q's , shirts neatly tucked in and no changing shoes in the car park !
		
Click to expand...

We have been there before..this is a return visit so we must have got it right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfman (May 3, 2012)

sJoe said:



			We have been there before..this is a return visit so we must have got it right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

And they do have massive rent to pay for the course so every little helps

Several members left Thetford last year as they had member issues and funds became very tight


----------



## swanny32 (May 3, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Thetford great venue, very very strict club rules and etiquette police on look out 

Have a great game just watch your p & q's , shirts neatly tucked in and no changing shoes in the car park !
		
Click to expand...

Result! I'm a sucker for a strict golf club....not quite sure why.


----------



## CallawayKid (May 3, 2012)

Plus Fours everyone!! Always found it a really friendly club and I don't see anything wrong with a bit of tradition and etiquette, especially if the course is that nice.

Thanks for the heads up though Wolf, will you be joining us?

CK


----------



## SwingSlow (May 3, 2012)

Hi Craig

Just texted Ian with the final details -waiting for his confirmation - will let you know soon as.


----------



## GB72 (May 3, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Oh darn, was looking forward to chatting you up about a game at Belting Park
		
Click to expand...

Welcome any weekend mate


----------



## jammydodger (May 4, 2012)

Hi Craig

Can you put me down as a definite maybe and I will be able to bring a +1 if thats ok ?

Pm sent too


----------



## CallawayKid (May 4, 2012)

JD, of course mate. Be good to see you.

CK


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2012)

I SOOOOOOOOOOO wish I was playing in this  Well done CK bigger turn out than last year!

Fantastic track and with the rain we've been having it's going to be in superb nick as it is a free draining course so needs a wet Spring.

Potor sort your life out the Sombrero is required!!!


----------



## Wabinez (May 4, 2012)

ahhh, my home track! I can't play, but hope you have a superb day! Course is looking lovely at the moment due to the rain, and the greens are being looked after, so they should be in great nick.

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 4, 2012)

I think I am going to struggle to make this, I just got promoted at work and Iâ€™m not sure I can get the time off now.

If things work out so I can make it I will let you know but think you will have to pop me down as a no sadly.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 4, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			GB72 - Shame but it can't be helped mate.
Swanny - Ha ha, I'm sure you'll be welcomed!

CK
		
Click to expand...

You obviously don't know Swanny that well!! Haha


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 4, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Thetford great venue, very very strict club rules and etiquette police on look out 

Have a great game just watch your p & q's , shirts neatly tucked in and no changing shoes in the car park !
		
Click to expand...

Can I borrow someone's iron and shoe polish?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 4, 2012)

I will have to make sure if I can come this year to have a collared shirt for afterwards, as they wouldn't let me in the clubhouse with my colarless top last year.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 4, 2012)

CK,

The news you have all been waiting for........................i CAN make it!!! Looking forward to trying to improve on my 35 (I think) points off of a 16 or 17 handicap last time!!

Already looking forward to it!!


----------



## swanny32 (May 4, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			CK,

The news you have all been waiting for........................i CAN make it!!! Looking forward to trying to improve on my 35 (I think) points off of a 16 or 17 handicap last time!!

Already looking forward to it!!
		
Click to expand...

You have a proper handicap this time so if you got 35 last year off 17 then you should be looking at 40 points this year!

Glad you can make it. We'll arrange a car share as it's a fair old trek for us.


----------



## swanny32 (May 4, 2012)

If we need extra numbers I have a friend I can ask along but was reluctant to ask him as he's not a member of the forum and probably wouldn't be too interested in playing with random strangers.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 4, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			You have a proper handicap this time so if you got 35 last year off 17 then you should be looking at 40 points this year!

Glad you can make it. We'll arrange a car share as it's a fair old trek for us.
		
Click to expand...

Swanny, that's fine by me re the car share. I'm happy to drive as been there before, so got a rough idea of where to go. Will only be able to get 2 in the car though, which will be a squeeze anyway as my clubs and trolley take up a lot of space!! lol!!


----------



## swanny32 (May 4, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Swanny, that's fine by me re the car share. I'm happy to drive as been there before, so got a rough idea of where to go. Will only be able to get 2 in the car though, which will be a squeeze anyway as my clubs and trolley take up a lot of space!! lol!!
		
Click to expand...

That's fine fella, won't bother asking Wardy then.


----------



## Mark_G (May 5, 2012)

Apologies Gentlemen but not going to be able to play, I hope you all have a great time, if things change and I can make it I will let you know, but at the moment its a no from me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 6, 2012)

Mark_G said:



			Apologies Gentlemen but not going to be able to play, I hope you all have a great time, if things change and I can make it I will let you know, but at the moment its a no from me.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get promoted at work?


----------



## sJoe (May 6, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			And they do have massive rent to pay for the course so every little helps

Several members left Thetford last year as they had member issues and funds became very tight
		
Click to expand...

s
Not on there own..I've heard that Frinton GCs membership in now below 300..I was once a member at Conwy, used to have a membership of 1300 or so..went on there site the other day and it's down to 950.Sad times


----------



## Mark_G (May 7, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Did you get promoted at work?
		
Click to expand...

Taken on a new role with more responsibility, but means my holiday cant clash with different staff than previously. On three months trial, which finishes the week before Thetford.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 7, 2012)

I am out of this chaps, forgot I am away as its the gf's birthday


----------



## Lollfred (May 8, 2012)

howdy .. any room left ?


----------



## CallawayKid (May 8, 2012)

Sure Fred, come on in!
I'll put up a revised list later 

CK


----------



## SwingSlow (May 9, 2012)

Hi Craig - Ian is a definite - he played at Felixstowe.

John


----------



## CallawayKid (May 11, 2012)

Good skills SwingSlow,

List will be updated tonight.

CK


----------



## Lollfred (May 16, 2012)

Hi CK ... hows the updated list coming along ?


----------



## viscount17 (May 18, 2012)

funny, it didn't strike me as terribly strict last time but I do have something different for this

you're doing a good job Tweedle


----------



## CallawayKid (May 20, 2012)

Ok...so here we go, if you haven't already confirmed to me then please do so so I can confirm to Thetford;

sJoe
 viscount17
 lesbanana
 bobmac
 pontius69
 beck9965
 TheJezster
 Swingslow 
Ian
 shivasirons
 ArnoldArmChewer
 swanny32
 flarkey
 TerryA
 ScienceBoy
 Anders
 MKDave
 MKDave's Dad
Jammydodger
Daveyc2k2
Lollfred
Oh, and me of course!


*Maybe
*Plonko
 AmandaJR
 Potor36 


CK


----------



## jammydodger (May 21, 2012)

Hi CK , i'll be bringing a mate if thats ok (names Pete). We both work on the same watch and are both working that night as per the pm I sent you.

Cheers JD


----------



## CallawayKid (May 21, 2012)

No probs JD, all noted,

CK


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 21, 2012)

CK tried to pm you earlier but your inbox is full.


----------



## MKDave (May 21, 2012)

Will check with the old man tonight and then let you know.


----------



## myoung19 (May 21, 2012)

Yes Please I am up for it and will bring my son MK Dave


----------



## MKDave (May 21, 2012)

myoung19 said:



			Yes Please I am up for it and will bring my son MK Dave
		
Click to expand...

Good old Dad!!!!


----------



## CallawayKid (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Davey, done!
And cheers Pops too  will put you on there too.

CK


----------



## Potor_36 (May 22, 2012)

Whoops, I'd completely forgotten about this! I'll have a word at work tomorrow and see if I can get the day off, it would be poor form not to put in a token effort at defending the title although I really don't want to own that hat any longer than necessary


----------



## swanny32 (May 23, 2012)

Potor_36 said:



			Whoops, I'd completely forgotten about this! I'll have a word at work tomorrow and see if I can get the day off, it would be poor form not to put in a token effort at defending the title although I really don't want to own that hat any longer than necessary 

Click to expand...

Do we actually have a sombrero?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 23, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Do we actually have a sombrero?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes!! The sombrero of success!! Potor won it hands down last year, useful little player!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 23, 2012)

Potor_36 said:



			Whoops, I'd completely forgotten about this! I'll have a word at work tomorrow and see if I can get the day off, it would be poor form not to put in a token effort at defending the title although I really don't want to own that hat any longer than necessary 

Click to expand...

I do hope you can make it buddy! Looking forward to seeing you again 

I unfortunately have to confirm I CAN attend  it was a close call as there was a work related symposium I could have attended but I got out of it  

See you all there guys! I cannot wait! Hopefully the weather continues or returns for this grand showdown!


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 12, 2012)

How many have we got for this now?


----------



## TerryA (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi
Having knee surgery tomorrow so won't have recovered in time.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 13, 2012)

This has even made our monthly diary!  Golf Monthly Golf Society!


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 13, 2012)

He's not fibbing!!

http://www.thetfordgolfclub.co.uk/files/June_2012.pdf


----------



## Lollfred (Jun 14, 2012)

CK .. nor sure if you have seen my PM, so just in case you havent, I have a mate that would like to join us if you have space, any chance sir ?


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 14, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Please PM me your real names and handicaps (If you have them, if not then let me know an approximate one. Bandits will be tarred and feathered!) as I need to get the paperwork of to Thetford.

I look forward to seeing you all there 

CK


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 17, 2012)

Come on guys, get your names in ASAP.
Looks like a good amount of people coming, thanks to all those that I have received names off.

CK


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Bob McArthur.
12 handicap


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 18, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Bob McArthur.
12 handicap 

Click to expand...

Oh same as me Bob  If we are in the same group we should have a scratch matchplay on the side for a fiver


----------



## Potor_36 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make this, busy time at work. Enjoy Thetford, I thought the course played really well last year and am gutted not to be going again


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 18, 2012)

Steve Clifford
20


----------



## Fozzie (Jun 19, 2012)

Are places still available for this ? I might be able to make it.


----------



## SwingSlow (Jun 19, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 20, 2012)

Fozzie said:



			Are places still available for this ? I might be able to make it.
		
Click to expand...

I believe so, it's a pay on the day jobby so if you're up for it, let Callaway Kid know your details (Handicap etc) and then just turn up on the day with Â£30 in your hand and some golf clubs!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 21, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			just turn up on the day with Â£30 in your hand and some golf clubs!
		
Click to expand...

Better write a checklist, bound to forget one of those!


----------



## MKDave (Jun 21, 2012)

This'll only be my second time playing with fellow forumers, I've met up with Region and Funday before to play the odd round but just wondered if we have an idea of numbers or what we'll be playing? No I don't mean will we be playing golf  just mean is it just a laugh and play what you like or will there be some sort of competition be it strokes stableford etc etc.

Getting very excited now to show off what grip is left on my dunlops!


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 21, 2012)

This will be my first official forum meet, the closest I have gotten to a meet so far is playing a round with Daveyck2k, CK and Lesbanana a few weeks ago at my gaff.

Really looking forward to this, meet some of you lot, new course and most importantly the first day of my holiday....the day after I drive down to the Dordogne for a week in the sun!


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 21, 2012)

Someone's buggered up the pm's boys so can't read them at the mo. Anyway, no doubt all will be fixed tomorrow so the draw will be done over the weekend.

Getting close now and I've ordered good weather!

CK


----------



## MKDave (Jun 21, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Someone's buggered up the pm's boys so can't read them at the mo. Anyway, no doubt all will be fixed tomorrow so the draw will be done over the weekend.

Getting close now and I've ordered good weather!

CK
		
Click to expand...

Oooh a draw!!!! I'm excited haha!


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 22, 2012)

Due to the website not helping me being able to read my PM's please drop me a text on my mobile 07801851656.

Those messages I have been able to read are confirmed below;

Swanny32, ScienceBoy, Swingslow, Viscount17, BobMac (12?!), Lolfred +1, Davey c2k2, LesBanana, myoung19, jammydodger + Pete.

Still waiting to hear from Beck9965, Jezster, Shivasirons, ArnoldArmChewer, Flarky, Terry A & Anders.

If anyone elses whishes to come along please let me know latest Sunday evening.

Thanks guys,

CK


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Potor_36 said:



			Sorry guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make this, busy time at work. Enjoy Thetford, I thought the course played really well last year and am gutted not to be going again 

Click to expand...

What about the sombrero? Is someone able to collect this from him?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

I do like my currect "two base" situation". It means I can play with both the East Midlands/Anglia forumers and the South Coast lot.

The bad news is Smiffy is part of the latter


----------



## Anders (Jun 22, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Still waiting to hear from Beck9965, Jezster, Shivasirons, ArnoldArmChewer, Flarky, Terry A & Anders.

Thanks guys,

CK
		
Click to expand...

text sent


----------



## MKDave (Jun 22, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Those messages I have been able to read are confirmed below;

Swanny32, ScienceBoy, Swingslow, Viscount17, BobMac (12?!), Lolfred +1, Davey c2k2, LesBanana, myoung19, jammydodger + Pete.

Still waiting to hear from Beck9965, Jezster, Shivasirons, ArnoldArmChewer, Flarky, Terry A & Anders.
CK
		
Click to expand...

I did PM you for myself and MYoung19 but I don't appear on either list. Do you need me to text or did you just miss the excited little child off?


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 22, 2012)

DOH! My mistake, forgot you KKDave, my fault!! 
Thanks Anders.

Deposit paid now, new sombrero being purchased tomorrow...

CK


----------



## MKDave (Jun 22, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			DOH! My mistake, forgot you KKDave, my fault!! 
Thanks Anders.

Deposit paid now, new sombrero being purchased tomorrow...

CK
		
Click to expand...

Hey it's MKDave!! haha

My dad does have a trilby I might borrow, either that or the standard R11 hat from sport soccer that everyone sports.


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Buy a light coloured sombrero then each year you can use a fine point marker and write the winner/year on it like a proper trophy.


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 22, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Buy a light coloured sombrero then each year you can use a fine point marker and write the winner/year on it like a proper trophy.
		
Click to expand...

what's with this 'like a proper trophy' - this is East of England bling!


----------



## sJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

HI Craig..I dont seem to be on your confirmed list but Im still coming..


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn, I was hoping you hadn't noticed 

CK


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 24, 2012)

Start praying for sun lads.....forecast not looking at all good. Warm with highs of 19 but high chance of rain.


----------



## sJoe (Jun 24, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Damn, I was hoping you hadn't noticed 

CK
		
Click to expand...

Ah sorry The proverbial bad penny..


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 25, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Start praying for sun lads.....forecast not looking at all good. Warm with highs of 19 but high chance of rain. 

Click to expand...

No issue for me with my waterproof trousers and my macwets 

I will take any weather for getting out on a decent draining course. The life of a nomadic golfer sometimes means you don't play on your own when you know local courses are too squelchy!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 25, 2012)

How is the course with all this rain?
I don't want to drive all that way and find it's waterlogged or even worse,  closed.


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



			How is the course with all this rain?
I don't want to drive all that way and find it's waterlogged or even worse,  closed.
		
Click to expand...

What rain ? we've had a few drops every now and then but that's about it.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 25, 2012)

jammydodger said:



			What rain ? we've had a few drops every now and then but that's about it.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I must move to Norfolk and marry my sister immediately


----------



## MKDave (Jun 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Wow. I must move to Norfolk and marry my sister immediately 

Click to expand...

Haha - I like this!


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Wow. I must move to Norfolk and marry my sister immediately 

Click to expand...

Hahaha You won't be allowed in until you have!


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 25, 2012)

This week is going to drag so much, Can't wait for Friday and going away to the Dordogne on Saturday morning......HURRY UP!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Wow. I must move to Norfolk and marry my sister immediately 

Click to expand...

We have a rule in linconlnshire

 Cousins OK, Sisters No Way!


----------



## Lollfred (Jun 25, 2012)

you will also be checked for webbed feet ....


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 25, 2012)

The course is in great condition and Friday was it's 100th Birthday so I'll have a card for you all to sign 

Draw coming out tonight chaps, getting excited too 

CK


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 26, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Wow. I must move to Norfolk and marry my sister immediately 

Click to expand...

Sisters are for pleasure only not for marrying


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jun 26, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			The course is in great condition and Friday was it's 100th Birthday so I'll have a card for you all to sign 

Draw coming out tonight chaps, getting excited too 

CK
		
Click to expand...

Where's this draw that was coming out last night Craig?

Really looking forward to this now, and getting fitted for a new driver on the way home!!


----------



## MKDave (Jun 26, 2012)

Current weather forecast looks like a few showers but nothing major by the amount they are stating should come down.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/thetford/ip24-2/hourly-weather-forecast/325021?hour=81


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok, so the draw is as below, please let me know if there are any glaring omisions or if anyone wants to fill in the gaps on the 3 balls:

1000 - JammyDodger, Pete, Les Banana
1008 - CallawayKid, MKDave, Swingslow
1016 - Bobmac, SJoe, Scienceboy
1024 - Viscount17, Lolfred (+1), DaveyC2K2
1032 - Swanney32, MYoung19, Fozzie, Anders

The competition will be individual stableford, 7/8 handicap.
Nearest Pin and Longest Drive holes will be decided on the day. May have a shortest hit on the first just to get us all in the mood to duff one!

New sombrero is taking up far too much room in my house so hopefully I won't win it. 

Please meet at Thetford for bacon rolls and coffee at 0900. My number for the day is 07801851656, get your mum to call in sick for you if you're not coming 

See you all on Friday!! (I'll be the one that looks like my Avatar)

CK


----------



## MKDave (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooh it's all official now!!! Cannot wait


----------



## SwingSlow (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Craig - you've missed off Ian - suggest he goes off with us at 10:08.

John


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 26, 2012)

Knew I'd missed someone, my fault! Yep, we'll move to go out third and put him in with us. No doubt it will change before then again 

CK


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't wait! Can you re-do the list with everyone's handicaps included?


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 27, 2012)

See you all there , looks like the weather should hold off until late afternoon.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking good  gutted I can't make it gents but hope you have another fantastic outing. Hopefully, I'll be back playing forum meets with you all next year. 

JD probably best we aim to play August/September if you're still up for it


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 27, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Looking good  gutted I can't make it gents but hope you have another fantastic outing. Hopefully, I'll be back playing forum meets with you all next year. 

JD probably best we aim to play August/September if you're still up for it 

Click to expand...

I'm defo up for it. I've got a week off in August and September so we should be able to fit it in. Now i'm not playing golf I seem to have so much spare time as I used to use all my leave for golf stuff.


----------



## Lollfred (Jun 27, 2012)

looking forward to it  ... 

CK, not sure if you got my PM's, my +1 is called Rich and he is a 10 H/C.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh badger (polite word), I got drawn with the old duffers


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Oh badger (polite word), I got drawn with the old duffers 

Click to expand...

Keep your ears open, you might learn something


----------



## Flarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry, but I'll not be able to make it for golf on Friday.  Cant get the time off work

Hope you all have a good day

Flarkey


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Keep your ears open, you might learn something
		
Click to expand...

Yeh sJoe seems like he has been around the block a few times. I hope I dont bother him by asking too many questions though!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll keep shtum then :rofl:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I'll keep shtum then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We will have fun Bob, if I was a member of a club and serious about golf at the moment you might find me annoying. I am really just going out for the social and fun side, I miss that side of golf terribly!

Just don't laugh too much at me OK?


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 27, 2012)

I seem to have been paired with some less frequent forum users that I don't know anything about at all.....make yourselves known people!


----------



## MKDave (Jun 27, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			I seem to have been paired with some less frequent forum users that I don't know anything about at all.....make yourselves known people!
		
Click to expand...

MYoung19 is my Dad. He signed up to the forum and reads quite alot but rarely posts. We'll get him hooked on Friday 

He's 55, a financial advisor, recently set up on his own, plays golf 2 or 3 times a week with clients or at Silverstone his golf club.

Plays off 24 and is pretty steady to his handicap. He's part of a golf society who play one friday a month (I think) He's also off to scotland next week for a 'conference' which will involve at least a couple of rounds of golf.

All in all a top bloke with a moustache


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 27, 2012)

MKDave said:



			MYoung19 is my Dad. He signed up to the forum and reads quite alot but rarely posts. We'll get him hooked on Friday 

He's 55, a financial advisor, recently set up on his own, plays golf 2 or 3 times a week with clients or at Silverstone his golf club.

Plays off 24 and is pretty steady to his handicap. He's part of a golf society who play one friday a month (I think) He's also off to scotland next week for a 'conference' which will involve at least a couple of rounds of golf.

All in all a top bloke with a moustache
		
Click to expand...

Lost me a bit when you said "financial advisor" but pulled it back when you said he has a "Mo"....respect to the Mo!


----------



## MKDave (Jun 27, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Lost me a bit when you said "financial advisor" but pulled it back when you said he has a "Mo"....respect to the Mo!
		
Click to expand...

Haha only seen him 'bare' a couple of times. Boy does he love that moustache.


----------



## Fozzie (Jun 27, 2012)

Crap, crap & more flipping crap !
Sorry butMy plans have completely changed & I won't be able to make it now. Got to be in London to do gig by 5pm. Was looking forward to making my debut & playing a new course. 
Hope the next one isn't too far away.


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 27, 2012)

No problem, these things happen, how long is a round with you?!?! 
Will adjust on the day chaps.

Will do the handicaps later. If anyone wants to join in just contact me, final numbers going through tomorrow.

Swanny, would you like to be official photographer on the first?

CK


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jun 27, 2012)

Gutted Im on my Stag do that day in Lincolnshire. Im working in Thetford as well at the moment so wont of even needed to book the day off.


----------



## sJoe (Jun 27, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Yeh sJoe seems like he has been around the block a few times. I hope I dont bother him by asking too many questions though!
		
Click to expand...

 Drawn with the old duffers and now I've been around the block a few times, should I bring my zimmer frame mmmmm LOL ..


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 27, 2012)

sJoe said:



			Drawn with the old duffers and now I've been around the block a few times, should I bring my zimmer frame mmmmm LOL ..
		
Click to expand...

Marathon bars purchased?? Opal fuits hidden in the bag??


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 27, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			No problem, these things happen, how long is a round with you?!?! 
Will adjust on the day chaps.

Will do the handicaps later. If anyone wants to join in just contact me, final numbers going through tomorrow.

Swanny, would you like to be official photographer on the first?

CK
		
Click to expand...

Yep can do, I'll bring the camera. It would be good if a few people could bring cameras so we get more pictures from around the course.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jun 28, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Yep can do, I'll bring the camera. It would be good if a few people could bring cameras so we get more pictures from around the course.
		
Click to expand...

I would bring mine but have lost the charger and the battery is dead, which pretty much renders it useless!!

Unless someone says we can use phones?? Could even get some videos?


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I would bring mine but have lost the charger and the battery is dead, which pretty much renders it useless!!

Unless someone says we can use phones?? Could even get some videos?
		
Click to expand...

Surely your phone has a compass!?!? I see what you're trying to accomplish here 

I can take snaps on my phone also


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jun 28, 2012)

MKDave said:



			Surely your phone has a compass!?!? I see what you're trying to accomplish here 

I can take snaps on my phone also
		
Click to expand...

Actually I don't think the Samsung Galaxy S2 does have a compass built in? Or is there one I don't know about?


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Actually I don't think the Samsung Galaxy S2 does have a compass built in? Or is there one I don't know about?
		
Click to expand...

It's ok you can borrow mine haha!


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 28, 2012)

Phones are fine...just don't use 'the app'...! :clap:

CK


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe its just me and my mate but I do like planning what outfit I'm going to wear for my next game of golf.

Either going to sport white or biege trousers with either black polo or might go for a bit of pink!!

Think Pops is planning to sport white trousers with red polo and white and red cap 

Anyone else planned already??

Ahhh hurry up 6pm I'm too excited now!!


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 28, 2012)

MKDave said:



			Maybe its just me and my mate but I do like planning what outfit I'm going to wear for my next game of golf.

Either going to sport white or biege trousers with either black polo or might go for a bit of pink!!

Think Pops is planning to sport white trousers with red polo and white and red cap 

Anyone else planned already??

Ahhh hurry up 6pm I'm too excited now!!
		
Click to expand...

I could be bashing out a bit of pink tomorrow....always love a bit of pink! Not sure the weather is going to be nice enough for the pink shorts as well though which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			I could be bashing out a bit of pink tomorrow....always love a bit of pink! Not sure the weather is going to be nice enough for the pink shorts as well though which is a bit of a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Nice!!! I'm trying to just ignore the showers we might get and hope for weather like today! Might even have to get the sun cream out


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't know if anyone has checked the forecast again but Metoffice is saying it's now going to be highs of 21 and sunny with a bit of cloud all day. Going to be rather windy though.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ee/thetford_forecast_weather.html

NO RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 28, 2012)

How much cash am I going to need for this tomorrow? Is it Â£30 all in.


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Don't know if anyone has checked the forecast again but Metoffice is saying it's now going to be highs of 21 and sunny with a bit of cloud all day. Going to be rather windy though.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ee/thetford_forecast_weather.html

NO RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Accuweather suggest a few showers but I'll go with yours I think!!


----------



## Lollfred (Jun 28, 2012)

gonna wear me new Â£ 7 Dunlop trousers ... good enough for Westy


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

Lollfred said:



			gonna wear me new Â£ 7 Dunlop trousers ... good enough for Westy 

Click to expand...

My biege ones are dunlop two for Â£14 jobby  Although they are a bit snug, all my others trousers/jeans for same size waist hang off me. But what can i expect for Â£7 a pair. Have been dieting to fit into them for tomorrow haha


----------



## Lollfred (Jun 28, 2012)

ha ha love it ... my navy blue pair fit better than the khaki ones, a bit snug as you say  ..... diet soon .... errr maybe after the weekend !


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

Lollfred said:



			ha ha love it ... my navy blue pair fit better than the khaki ones, a bit snug as you say  ..... diet soon .... errr maybe after the weekend !
		
Click to expand...

Will have to try the blue ones tonight then


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 28, 2012)

At Â£7 a pair just buy the bigger size lads.....darn sight lot easier than going on a diet!


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 28, 2012)

Have I accidently arranged a fashion show?!?! Anyway, Viscount will undoubtedly wear something very fetching!

All looking great for tomorrow, see you tomorrow 

CK

PS - The Â£30 includes the golf, bacon roll and coffee and prizes. If you want food after just pay yourself ok? Oh and remember a collared top for the bar afterwards


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 28, 2012)

PPS - Â£20 for a V-Easy too...I'm sure Bob will have some 

CK


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah yes a collared top. Must remember that.

Green cheqeured trousers for me tomorrow.


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Ah yes a collared top. Must remember that.

Green cheqeured trousers for me tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Collared top, does that mean actual proper shirt or is a polo top classed as acceptable?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jun 28, 2012)

MKDave said:



			Collared top, does that mean actual proper shirt or is a polo top classed as acceptable?
		
Click to expand...

Polo shirt (golf shirt) is fine.


----------



## MKDave (Jun 28, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Polo shirt (golf shirt) is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.

Just got me concerned, I thought you had to wear a 'collared' shirt on the golf course anyway? Now I'm expecting some of you lot to be running aroung in vests!


----------



## CallawayKid (Jun 28, 2012)

I have figured out 9 prizes for the day so you're all in with a good chance of winning something...

See you all in the morning, now where did I put my golf shoes...?!

CK


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 28, 2012)

One shall of course have one's butler select suitable attire from one's extensive wardrobe.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 28, 2012)

have a great day, gutted I couldnt get the time off 

Steve we will have to get a round sorted soon, you did pop my cherry after all


----------



## bobmac (Jun 29, 2012)

Bag...........check
Shoes........check
Clubs.........check
Camera......check
V-Easys......check
Directions...check
Swing......eeny meeny miney mo

First game since Woburn, it's going to be messy  :fore:


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 29, 2012)

Have a good game guys, im working today !

Thetford can be tough but weather looks perfect here today


----------



## Region3 (Jun 29, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			I could be bashing out a bit of pink tomorrow....
		
Click to expand...

That is without a doubt the most poorly disguised euphemism I've ever seen.


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 29, 2012)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...nglian-meet-Thetford-2012&p=610039#post610039


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 29, 2012)

viscount17 was very conservative in his dress sense looking at the photos


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 30, 2012)

It was a cracking day, the greens were superb!


----------



## JustOne (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like you had a great time, someone's won themselves a cracking new set of Pings there by the looks of it..... 


Viscount17 must've been on wash-day as I've never seen him without checks/stripes/polkadots or .......white lace 

The sombrero really suits JD, I'm surprised he didn't bring his own! 


So what were the scores then? I guess JD 'accidentally' did quite well seeing as he's wearing the 'sombrero of honour'............

Will try to make it next time you arrange one CK.


(ps. who's who in the 'family' pic?)


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 30, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Looks like you had a great time, someone's won themselves a cracking new set of Pings there by the looks of it..... 


Viscount17 must've been on wash-day as I've never seen him without checks/stripes/polkadots or .......white lace 

The sombrero really suits JD, I'm surprised he didn't bring his own! 


So what were the scores then? I guess JD 'accidentally' did quite well seeing as he's wearing the 'sombrero of honour'............

Will try to make it next time you arrange one CK.


(ps. who's who in the 'family' pic?)
		
Click to expand...

I wore that sombrero round the fire station last night for an hour or so 

The greens were in excellent condition and putted so true. I managed to knob it round using my 3 wood off the tee which actually kept me in play. I just scrambled it up around the greens in 2 and never took worse than bogey. with the odd shot it kept the scoreboard going. I'm sure CK will update all the scores and extra prizes etc (our resident pro took home a nearest the pin too)

I think there was talk of moving venue next year so maybe it will move towards Essex/Herts way.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 30, 2012)

jammydodger said:



			(our resident pro took home a nearest the pin too)
		
Click to expand...

Did he make the putt? 


:rofl:


----------



## Tiger (Jun 30, 2012)

jammydodger said:



			I wore that sombrero round the fire station last night for an hour or so 

The greens were in excellent condition and putted so true.

I think there was talk of moving venue next year so maybe it will move towards Essex/Herts way.
		
Click to expand...

I think you should wear it when you come and play at Waldringfield  Live the greens at Thetford (not that I putted well on them)

Any venue suggestions yet?


----------



## SwingSlow (Jun 30, 2012)

Tiger said:



			L

Any venue suggestions yet?
		
Click to expand...

Ian was wondering about hosting at Colchester GC.


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 30, 2012)

I would recommend Saffron Walden if you could get a good deal.


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 1, 2012)

I've some good reports on Saffron Walden as well. Plenty of nice courses around the Essex & Herts area. Frinton, Bentley, Braintree, Theydon Bois, East Herts & Royston are all nice courses. My own course Manor of Groves is looking great at the mo as well. Personally I think Frinton is a great option. It's the closest we have to links golf in this region, they do great food & are very accomodating to societies, even on a Sunday !


----------



## Lollfred (Jul 2, 2012)

would be happy to help re a Felixstowe Ferry meet if you fancied it, think some of you played here last year.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fozzie said:



			I've some good reports on Saffron Walden as well. Plenty of nice courses around the Essex & Herts area. Frinton, Bentley, Braintree, Theydon Bois, East Herts & Royston are all nice courses. My own course Manor of Groves is looking great at the mo as well. Personally I think Frinton is a great option. It's the closest we have to links golf in this region, they do great food & are very accomodating to societies, even on a Sunday !
		
Click to expand...

I was at Frinton GC on Saturday for a wedding and I have to say the course looked fantastic from what I saw, and the view certainly was good. Looked like a great undulating links style course.

Would love to play there, if we can get a meet going.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm all for Frinton or Felixstowe,, so count me in.. Thought I really do think of the two Felixstowe is the true Links..Also Clacton on Sea may be an option..Parkland style for the first 11 holes then Links style for the remaing 7.. Great Greens....Special deals during the summer on Mondays and Thursdays Â£22 p/h including light meal..Well worth it..


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm up for it and dont mind where as theyre all new to me and those that live down there know the better courses. We could have a late summer meet if someone from down that way wants to come up with a venue.


----------



## MKDave (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd be well up for another meet with you boys! Another day off work, with another day of glorious golf. Be even nicer if we can have something arranged for this year rather than having to wait until next year.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would possibly be up for something in say September if someone fancies sorting it :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 4, 2012)

if it's the last week in Sept I'll drive down for the day, Clacton would be best for me, have family friends in Holland-on-Sea.

Regardless of venue if the date is right I'll attend.


----------



## rob2 (Jul 4, 2012)

I fancy Clacton as well (if I am still welcome after not attending Thetford this year )

Lets do it.

Rob


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 4, 2012)

Well as much as I love Frinton, Clacton would be a new course for me & I've heard it's great fun especially if there's a hoolie blowing !
I'm easy & will go with the majority.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 5, 2012)

seems to be some interest in Clacton..I'll let you all know what sort of deal can be arranged..Mons and Thurs are the best for deals at the moment..


----------



## sJoe (Jul 5, 2012)

Possible meet at Clacton.. I think this is a really good deal..
Monday..Lunch (Ham Egg and Chips) 18 holes   Â£22..
Thurs.....same meal either before or after the golf same price Â£22..
It has to be lunch first on the Mondays as the seniors have the tee reserved in the mornings..So guys if anyone interested let me know..and lets see what can be orgainsed..btw the normal Greenfee is Â£30 so quite a saving..


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 5, 2012)

Providing the dates don't clash, I'm in. That sounds like a great deal.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 5, 2012)

Good to hear from you Fozzie..
Guys/Gals could you let me know what day would suit Mon or Thurs..
Thanks


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 5, 2012)

Joe, Monday would suit best to allow travelling, only stipulation is it must be the last week in Sept or I'm out due to work.

I'll leave it your very capable hands.


----------

